# HGH Knowledge



## GLOBAL (Jun 15, 2016)

Hey guys ,, question ive been on hgh for last 12 months 6 moth on 6 month off . I currently started a new stand and i always used somatropin. New batch has blue tops and company kei-fei i believe spelt right. My current issue is that every place i inject it gets lumpy and or sore to the touch. Im very confused as to why never had problem before. I was thinking maybe allergic reaction because never had issu before ? Any advice or similar experiences? Thanks


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 15, 2016)

is it like a raised rash ? I have had that happen before I just stopped using it


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 15, 2016)

OP, what did you use to reconstitute the GH? Am assuming bactstat?


----------



## GLOBAL (Jun 15, 2016)

Hey yes to answer first reply raised rash yes, second yes bacstat and i was reading it says maybe if i use more bacsta should dilute hgh more and deter any further reactions highly doubt that and also y would i wanna dilute more than recommended also it sucks just grabbed 6 kits and its definitley good feel differance quickly ass oppose to last somatropin.. Lol just got raised red skin lol any other advice before i just chalk it up to a l


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 15, 2016)

For the cost of six kits it might be worth getting your GH serum levels tested to confirm they're legit. If not, go back to your supplier with your results and ask them to make it right.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 15, 2016)

I thought the kefei was bogus?


----------



## GLOBAL (Jun 15, 2016)

When i researched i found good reviews on it. The only thing that caught my eye was there was imitations running around but i feel different and usually i would that its mental but i know how i feal on it and my joints have been tight fist are swollen. In any other case trust and believe they would make right for there wrongdoing we will say. Unfortunately it was a good friend and he passed away yesterday from heart failures i know how it sounds but he partied all around the board so it was a matter of time. On that note i think i leave this package alone ill upload a picture and tell me what guys think of it and if it is fake then at least you guys know what to look for and stay away from. Also i just went for blood work this morning will post results with real hgh i should be around 15 20 correct?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 15, 2016)

GLOBAL said:


> When i researched i found good reviews on it. The only thing that caught my eye was there was imitations running around but i feel different and usually i would that its mental but i know how i feal on it and my joints have been tight fist are swollen. In any other case trust and believe they would make right for there wrongdoing we will say. Unfortunately it was a good friend and he passed away yesterday from heart failures i know how it sounds but he partied all around the board so it was a matter of time. On that note i think i leave this package alone ill upload a picture and tell me what guys think of it and if it is fake then at least you guys know what to look for and stay away from. Also i just went for blood work this morning will post results with real hgh i should be around 15 20 correct?



You can't judge GH by the sides.

Also it's been suspected that the chins spike this stuff with sone thing to make GH serum levels look higher. I remember seeing riptropin with serums levels in the 60s. No way was that all gh.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 15, 2016)

Also gotta watch where you get your reviews from. Most boards will take money from sources and delete the negative reviews.


----------



## GLOBAL (Jun 15, 2016)

Interesting kind of like our goverment always on the ****ing take. So any advice on how to really tell. It sucks cause the chinks always **** with shot and sometimes you can never decifer whats real and whats imitating your levels... All this makes me wanna give sarms a whirl


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 15, 2016)

I wanna learn more about GH too, Ive read you can't cycle GH once you start u might have to be on for life..kinda like some guys and AAS...have you gotten blood work to tell if it's real? Is blood work reliable for this? How do you know your generic blue tops are legit?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 15, 2016)

You should have gotten baseline hgh serum levels and baseline IGF-1 serum levels tested before starting the hgh. Knockoff hgh can in fact raise Serum hgh levels so that test alone is close to worthless. That's why IGF-1 testing is also needed, to see if the hgh is having any biological activity.


----------



## GLOBAL (Jun 15, 2016)

I have my old bloodwork from last run of gh and im gonna compare the two and see what i make out of it. Also i read it could be the water im using to lquidfy it so might crack another top and use diff bacsat and see what comes out of it. But im no expert lol i just diet and eat alot and lift as far as the science behind these things biological chemist get advice from one of these guys they will know best. All i know is rule of thumb is usually always 6 months min i could be wrong


----------



## zenergy (Aug 19, 2016)

change sterile water 
stop for 7 days
retry new site 
then if rash still convert to lactated ringers


----------



## Runningwild (Aug 20, 2016)

I noticed this happened to me once not with HGH but with a peptide took a break from that area for awhile and it took a good 10 days before it went away and then never happened again


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 20, 2016)

GLOBAL said:


> Hey yes to answer first reply raised rash yes, second yes bacstat and i was reading it says maybe if i use more bacsta should dilute hgh more and deter any further reactions highly doubt that and also y would i wanna dilute more than recommended also it sucks just grabbed 6 kits and its definitley good feel differance quickly ass oppose to last somatropin.. Lol just got raised red skin lol any other advice before i just chalk it up to a l



What is the recommended dilution? I have never heard of that. To me the recommended dilution is whatever I want it to be. Its simple math.

Definitely real because you could feel the difference quickly? This screams I know nothing about gh. No one "feels" gh quickly and if they do its all in their head.



GLOBAL said:


> When i researched i found good reviews on it. The only thing that caught my eye was there was imitations running around but i feel different and usually i would that its mental but i know how i feal on it and my joints have been tight fist are swollen. In any other case trust and believe they would make right for there wrongdoing we will say. Unfortunately it was a good friend and he passed away yesterday from heart failures i know how it sounds but he partied all around the board so it was a matter of time. On that note i think i leave this package alone ill upload a picture and tell me what guys think of it and if it is fake then at least you guys know what to look for and stay away from. Also i just went for blood work this morning will post results with real hgh i should be around 15 20 correct?



You cannot trust any review. You cant even trust posted blood work. If you want to swim in the gh pool plan on getting scammed and scammed often. Its very hard to find good gh and by the time you find out if its actually good with your IGF blood work the batch you bought will be gone and a new fake batch will replace it.



GLOBAL said:


> Interesting kind of like our goverment always on the ****ing take. So any advice on how to really tell. It sucks cause the chinks always **** with shot and sometimes you can never decifer whats real and whats imitating your levels... All this makes me wanna give sarms a whirl



advice on how to really tell - Get your igf levels checked after multiple weeks of using it. You cant just inject it for a week and have an ifg of 350+. By the way sarms fkn suck but you can blow some money on them if you want.



Welcome to the GH world fellas


----------

